# IWB or OWB?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What do you prefer and why? I currently have a IWB but it’s not as comfortable as a OWB would be (maybe it's because of my extra abdominal insulation). But I like the concealment of the IWB.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I roll OWB 98% of the time. I typically sport an untucked button shirt, the tails are long enough to cover the gun/holster.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I carried OWB at first, but the gun was visible through my tshirts, and since thats what I wear 90% of the time, I made the switch to IWB.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I use both types depending on weather and type of function I am going to. My favorite is a serrpa paddleback, next is a G-code with I.W.B. attachment. 
I have shoulder,belt, holsters even bellyband and fanny pack. different types for different ways to carry. No single holster works for everything.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I do both but OWB, for me, is more comfortable, but being 6' 1 1/2" tall with legs of a man 5' 10" I am tall from the waist up which means I have a hard time finding shirts long enough to cover a belt holster so I go 50/50 IWB and OWB, depending on what shirt is clean that day.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have always carried IWB for CC. I wear a holster from Andrews,and it fit like a glove. Out in the woods I want them on the outside. Got attacked by a rabid **** one time,and I like that extra split second to draw to be on my side.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I carry ONLY OWB , but I also wear a leather vest ALL the time so people are looking at the Harley patches(or how to get outta my way:mrgreen: ) rather than looking to see if Im armed.Bein' scooter trash has its advantages:mrgreen: :mrgreen:
( being 6 foot and 220 lbs helps too)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I carry IWB more than 90% of the time. On the other occasions, I'll use a pocket holster or an OWB.

The key to comfort with an IWB is buying your pants and belt about 2" larger than you normally would. I have a 34 waist, but I buy 36 pants. No comfort issues when I do that, in fact I barely notice the gun anymore. And I carry in very hot Arizona (it's still in triple digits here in Yuma).

IWB pulls the gun in a little tighter than OWB, which helps concealment, and also allows me to wear shirts with shorter tails than OWB.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

OWB's required a decent belt. That's another $60 or so to your cost. I use a $10 Uncle Mike's IWB. As long as your pants/shorts are loose, you're good to go.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I could understand buying larger pants. I’m actually losing my gut after being sedentary for over a year due to my surgery. That does seem to help. I’ve always been attracted to the Comp-Tac Kydex C-T.A.C. IWB Holster. I’ve read a lot of positive comments about it on other forums. I have also heard good on Galco’s too. Leather would conform better and may be more comfortable.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I carry IWB more than 90% of the time. On the other occasions, I'll use a pocket holster or an OWB.
> 
> The key to comfort with an IWB is buying your pants and belt about 2" larger than you normally would. I have a 34 waist, but I buy 36 pants. No comfort issues when I do that, in fact I barely notice the gun anymore. And I carry in very hot Arizona (it's still in triple digits here in Yuma).
> 
> IWB pulls the gun in a little tighter than OWB, which helps concealment, and also allows me to wear shirts with shorter tails than OWB.


IWB for me. Why? Mike said it best - pulled in tighter. Also, the larger pants thing is critical. Finding the right holster makes all the difference.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have carried IWB for years and don't notice I have a gun most of the time. Just seems like a part of my clothing.


----------

